# Please assist with mbuna identification.



## underdown (Dec 11, 2019)

Hello people. I would like assistance identifying the various mbuna I have in my 180g tank. :fish:


----------



## nisdawn56 (Sep 23, 2020)

The 3rd picture looks like zebra haplochromis


----------

